# Duece pic hefty @ 50.4lbs lol



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I really need a camera this one goes in and out but here's the few it took before it finally went black ....

Mom I sees peoples ...









































































































































Not the best quality, might be the last photos til I buy a camera sighz ...
Just wanted to show what 50 looks on him, just have to tone him up more not sure I like it ...


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

my favorit one is the 11th one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he os looking cute and great!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I like that one too and the one with his ears up from him running ... Thank you Carley!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwwww he's such a beautiful boy


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Duece is adorable, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Its Duece Duece!! Hi Buddy!!!! (throws him a magic cookie)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maaann he looks a lot like Chino! LOL lookin good deuce!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow he is looking sweet. good job!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok I'm having a multi Quote malfunction today loll

Thank you Krystal and Stangchick, he is such a baby ! lol

Loll Anntannise Duece says thank you for his cookie !!

Yup Oz , he could pass for Chino's big brother I believe he is older right? 
Duece is 17 months old, thanks bunches !

Thanks Mattie Matt !!! K now I'm not feeling so bad, I mean I know his vet
likes him at 50.4 but I didn't realize how much 8lbs difference makes til we 
were out in that nice sun this weekend and thought I don't see rib I do see
some spine it can be seen in one of those pix too ... 
So I guess you guys agree with his vet then loll , 50 it is .......


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

50 lbs looks great on Deuce!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

He looks awesome!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol I was just about to tell you to quit neglecting my pics of Duece!!! He looks great, Ive only seen that pic of him in your avatar and we both know how decieving that avatar is lmao  hehe.. I love the pic of his jowls in the air lmao looks like he had fun! Good pics.. Ive got to get a new dig. camera too  lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that is one super cute face!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Awww I love Duece's grin! He's looking great!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, i didnt realize he was so gorgeous, he doesnt look like he had health complications when he was younger. great work kid, honestly.

is that Morningside park? he looks like he had the run to himself for a minute. i love that.
its great when you are the only one, and then good dogs come in one by one.
NYC dog owners can be a bit weird though, lol. I feel like wearing a shirt saying "yeah, im here for the dog, not really trying to make conversation about your rent or your ex or trying to hook up." 

anyhoo, great pics, nice build, healthy coat.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you Michelle, I could not believe it when he got on that scale and the tech was like wait take him off put him back on then said he lost 8lbs loll. The vet came out to do it himself so it was official he went from 58 1/2 in Sept to 50.4 now.

Thanks J, you have been missing from chat wassup?

Lol Thank you Alexis , I think I put a photo thread out not that long ago. It takes me so long to do one so I just wait til I can get some ok shots, since my camera is crud. Next pix will have to wait til a buy one. Hahaha yes deceiving !!

Thank you Holly !!! He's got his eyes on Bee lol he thinks shes super HOT!! 

Thanks ya Cindy !!! Hopefully I'll get to where your at with Nubs that would be awesome!

Thank ya Aimee, I can't wait to see Twilights growth the next coming months for sure!

Thank you Oscar, yea thats Morning Side Park. He loves that park, I really had no intention on going in wanted to just see if I could get some photos by the pond but the Geese weren't having it!! lol ... So I made a deal with Duece if the little pin is empty he can get 20/30 mins. I take him in the mornings when its totally empty with his tug and flirt pole so he's not sniffing around in there, work him then leave. But since I didn't plan on going in the pin I just grabbed a stick to keep him focused. I don't do the convo thing at the park people come to me like why don't you let him in here with the other dogs he looks sweet I tell them I bite so HE keeps me in the little pin! lolll


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Duece is a good looking boy!! Love his coat! How did he like those Geese?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Nate !!
Man he wanted those Geese something awful, but they were ready to kick his butt thats why I left the pond and went up to the pin..
I think they followed him, cause those bad boys were down by the pond, then at some point their up the side of the hill by the little pin, sure enough he seen them lol, so I took the pic, they had their back turned probably plotting on how to take him down if he makes it over that fence. lolllll 

Theres ducks there too, almost as vicious as the ones in Central Park ....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG i love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
50 looks very healthy on him. i like it


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Thanks Nate !!
> Man he wanted those Geese something awful, but they were ready to kick his butt thats why I left the pond and went up to the pin..
> I think they followed him, cause those bad boys were down by the pond, then at some point their up the side of the hill by the little pin, sure enough he seen them lol, so I took the pic, they had their back turned probably plotting on how to take him down if he makes it over that fence. lolllll
> 
> Theres ducks there too, almost as vicious as the ones in Central Park ....


Hahahaha thats awesome!

Enzo tried to play with the ones across from me and went prancing after them one day. Yea not running...prancing. Like a deer. I was like WTF is your problem. Then one got hit by a car the other day and Enzo was trying to eat it's guts LOL.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank U MEGAN!!! He loves U 2~!! lol

Loll I would have loved to see Enzo prancing ..... 
I'm sure Duece would love a goose dinner !


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ew @ goose gut eating!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Deuce looks so good, very handsome boy. Looks like he had a lot of fun!

I knew I had posted but couldn't find my post!!! I think I need to go to bed!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol ..duece is looking great ronnie rooo. He always has a happy face


----------

